# Theo Barrs Bridge



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

The bridge between Gulf Beach Hwy and Perdido Beach, does anyone fish aroung the structure?

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

ummmm...yeah, lots of fish and more snags to go with it as well as current...good luck cause they are there to be had...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fished that bridge the other day in the FOG.

No luck.... we were trying to find a flounder or 10.



We have had good luck there in the past. In fact down current of the commercial fishing dock has been real good.



One trip we caught 20 or so juvenile grouper there.



Right on about the current and the snags -- you will lose some terminal tackle there.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I lived in Inneraity Point for over 20 years and have fished there often. "_Ultralite_" is right, there are alot of snags, leftover debris from the old drawbridge, alot of rebar sticking out too. My favorite spot was eastward on the Perdido Key side. Good spot for redfish when they happen to move through. I have caught loads of undersize grey snapper and 14" grouper on the mainland size (using a bobber to keep me just above the debris). During cold weather you can catch large trout by free spooling a large live shrimp deep in channel if you have a boat and provided there is not much other boat traffic.

As far as other fish, over the years I have caught everything from Stargazers to Filefish.



Good Luck!


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Is this bridge the high one near the Reef bar?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, that is the one near "The Reef". Excellent trout and redfishing if you catch it right.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

For those that do not have a boat. You can get under the bridge on the Pensacola side and fish. Right before the bridge there is a road off to the right and drive up to the water. great for sheepies as well. Just bring lots of tackle, your gonna need it.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

I FISH THERE 2 TO 3 TIMES A WEEK GAG GROUPER GREY SNAPPER FLOUNDER SHARK REDS AND A LOT OF PUFFERS AND YES YOU DO NEED ALOT OF TACKLE ITS REALLY HARD TO NOT GET SNAGGED


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

HELL ALMOST FORGOT I CAUGHT A HUGE REMORA THERE TO


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Well same here lol! Me and partner went there at night and you can just here the fish slamming stuff! We both had20 strong bow downs!!! However, didn't land a damn fish! Got caught in the crap in the water. even tried no weight, light tackle, live shrimp and the red wrapped me around that little pier thing on the column.


----------

